# PIH w/ chronic hypertension!?!?! HELP



## NLS1983 (Jul 13, 2011)

Physician states PIH w/ chronic hypertension.  Does a PIH lab work-up and orders bed rest.

Would you code for both the PIH and chronic htn, or one or the other??

If not the PIH would you code malignant htn in addition to the hypertension complicating pregnancy code?

Please help if you can...


----------



## preserene (Jul 13, 2011)

I would go for 642.7x because the patien has  the coexisting  conditions/ and documented PIH (preeclampsia) and  chronic hypertension.
Preeclampsis with hypertension has the synonym or in other words called as " Preeclampsia superimposed on preexisting Hypertension" - *642.7x*
This diagnosis should be suspected if there is a sudden increase in proteinuria or hypertension, thrombocytopenia develops, or liver enzyme levels are abnormal in women with chronic hypertension after 20 weeks' gestation


----------



## NLS1983 (Jul 14, 2011)

That was very helpful.

Thanks a lot!!


----------

